# Got mice, nothing is stopping them.



## Timman0 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok I got two mice in my attic. I have installed a night vision camera in my attic and seen the mice. Now I have 6 snap traps 5 sticky traps and a one way in trap. Nothing seems to work, I bent the rod in the snap traps to where it will go off with the slightest movement, I put peanut butter on the traps mixed with bread so it sticks to the snap trap. They still manage to lick off all the bait, jump over the sticky traps or just avoid them entirely. And they won't go in the one way trap. I have video recordings of the mouse licking the trap clean even tipped the snap trap! With out setting them off. They won't come down from then attic yet because I have cat in the house going nuts trying to find them. I also got poison blocks in the attic and they won't touch it. What can I do


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not put the cat in the attic and let it have some fun?
Ever watch that silly show with the missing teeth that catches critters. HIs nick name is tuttle man.
I watched him catch about 20 rats at one time.
He put the bait in the middle of a sheet (a tarp would also work) he had tied lines to all the corners with an over head pulley.
One yank and he had a sack o rats.

Try some Decon or bait blocks. Yes there's going to be some smell for a day or two if they die inside a wall, it's that or deal with the smell of mouse urine and poop.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Remove the poison...put cat in attic.....problem solved......

The only reason we have cats in this world....is because God put them there to eat mice....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

put him up there:laughing:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

keep loading the snap trap. It will go off one of these times. 

I've seen thar happen before. After 3 or 4 loads the delicate licking rodent got it. I'm not sure about the bread though. I would just smear a blob of PB on the end so he really has to get in there to lick it clean


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not all snap traps work---stick with 'Victory' made in the USA---The imported ones never worked for me.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

creeper said:


> keep loading the snap trap. It will go off one of these times.
> 
> I've seen that happen before. After 3 or 4 loads the delicate licking rodent got it. I'm not sure about the bread though. I would just smear a blob of PB on the end so he really has to get in there to lick it clean


Once or twice I have seen a snap trap not go off. Sometimes the peanut butter will "melt" off, especially in a hot environment. Also, some snap traps let you adjust the sensitivity, read the instructions if they come with them. With the newer ones with the plastic plate that looks like cheese you move the wire more to one side, not in the middle. 

Also, you very likely have more than two mice! Start setting traps and making sure more can't get in the house.


----------



## Timman0 (Nov 6, 2012)

Please to say I called Orkin and they put up traps and within hrs I got three mice. So far nothing else hopefully I got them.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

This is what you do, get some cheese cloth with peanut butter and make a ball (peanut butter is wrapped inside). Tie it to the trap and when the bugger tugs at it SLAM! Lights out…works every time…


----------



## Gensetter (Nov 6, 2012)

What did Orkin do differently? This is very important, and can help a lot of people.


FWIW, I used these traps with a little bit of natural peanut butter and caught 3 mice in 3 nights:










They seem crappy but they worked well. I left a few more setup for another week and nothing, and no more complaints about mice so they are gone :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What ever happened with cheese for bait? That's what I always used and it never failed.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

chrisn said:


> What ever happened with cheese for bait? That's what I always used and it never failed.


 
To expensive now a days…:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

epson said:


> To expensive now a days…:whistling2:


 
I guess that's true:laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I love pecan pie and I'll even share a small bit of pecan with the resident mice*.* Much easier than dealing with peanut butter*.* It's so good it will catch them in most any position when hair triggered*. *That will teach him not to try peeing on my set*.*

I like the Victor traps with the large yellow pan better than this one*. * They even have hair trigger instructions on the trap for those folks without trapping experience*.*


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I guess that's true:laughing:


 
I setup sticky traps then they "dance themselves" to death tryin to get off .My neighbor likes mice, She says" they have to find food somewhere". Ijust told her i'll send em all to your house,then that'll work for me,The smell of mouse urine behind a frig in thr garage was so bad i couldn't stand it. I pulled it out and found where my wife feeds the birds[fills their dishes. she drops more than she takes out fto the feeders or them. I pine-sol cleaned it up, I just said "you caused that horrendous smell" So she isn't feeding the birds or the mice, anymore.:laughing:................


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

I just bought and set 4 of those Ortho Closed Traps referenced by GenSetter. I walked into my basement to check my computer downstairs and out of the corner of my eye as I walked past one of the traps, I saw the mouse scurry into hiding. These darn things came in and set up shop in the past week and a half, I swear they got comfy way too quickly. Hopefully these Ortho Traps work, I will update.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never had luck with anything but the wire snap traps. The mice get wise to whatever you use in a hurry so it pays to move the traps around and change up the bait. One bait I found they like as well as peanut butter is black licorice jelly beans. Cut them in half and stick them to the bait pedal. They can't just lick them off. The exterminator service I used to have set a lot of wire snap traps in my basement but 3 is the most I have ever caught at one time even using the exterminator.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The traps that work the best are the "mice cubes" Yes, they don't kill the mouse but they also don't have the issues that tension traps have. Once they are trapped you can do what you want with them. Any size mouse will be caught. Ritz crackers and peanut butter seems to be irresistable. 
Personally I don't believe in killing animals, so when they are caught they are taken for a nice long ride and released.:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Make sure you set your traps near walls that they use for navigation and not out in the middle of the room or something.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

I already caught one using peanut butter. Thanks for the advice to vary bait and trap location.


----------



## pumpkins (Nov 13, 2012)

A solution from rural families here: put a mix of gypsum and corn flower in a plate. Next to it add enough water. Mice eat from the mix and then become thirsty, drink from the water. Gypsum and water kill them in their stomach. Not very humane but they say it works!

Another option is to buy one of these electrical devises that emit electromagnetic waves. It takes few days for the mice to feel uncomfortable and leave the house. One of these devices helped us to drive the mouse out of the walls right to the trap.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pumpkins said:


> Another option is to buy one of these electrical devises that emit electromagnetic waves. It takes few days for the mice to feel uncomfortable and leave the house. One of these devices helped us to drive the mouse out of the walls right to the trap.


Those things are pure nonsense. Something else drove them out of hiding to the trap. Sound waves, unless playing opera, do not work on bugs either.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm not too confident in the abilities of the ultrasound repellants, but I will say that the traps I've set, just caught its second mouse in less than 24 hours, hopefully that was the last one.


----------



## pumpkins (Nov 13, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Those things are pure nonsense. Something else drove them out of hiding to the trap. Sound waves, unless playing opera, do not work on bugs either.


It doesn't emit sound waves, but electromagnetic. I can't be sure how and if it works at all, but indeed the mouse activity increased after placing the tool in the plug like the warning on the instructions said.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> Personally I don't believe in killing animals, so when they are caught they are taken for a nice long ride and released.:yes:


I've heard of people doing this, taking the mice for a long ride. You certainly wouldn't want to realease them in your back yard since they will surely find their way back in. I have to wonder how the mice survive out of their own territory though. I would think they woud have a curve learning to where to find food, shelter and avoid predators in an unfamiliar territory. It might be more humane to kill them outright in a lethal trap.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Ultrasonic and/or electromagnetic pest control devices are scams. The state of CO has them tested and since they do not work, they are not supposed to be for sale. Big box purchasing agents are in another state, and do not understand the variation in laws by state. The state will issue an order to remove it from the shelf if someone complains, but otherwise the state does not police conformance. The big box places continue to offer them for sale. If they worked, professional exterminators would use them, rent them, and sell them.

It is good to have a wide variety of devices. Snaps, gangtraps, and glue boards are the most commonly used. In addition to peanut butter, consider a cotton ball. Minnie Mouse will want it for her nest.

None of these things will stop them. There can be thousands of mice on a acre. Trapped (killed or relocated) is just a temporary fix. It is like planting a lawn and expecting to only need to mow it once. If you don't close the mouse doors, you will have a never ending flow of mice. Moral: close the mouse doors. Then your devices will make significant strides in mouse proofing your habitat.

In addition to altering where your devices are placed, move your furniture. Learn from your captures where they are coming from. This could be a hole the size of your index finger, or a 1/4" crack. Close the doors.


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Why not put the cat in the attic and let it have some fun?
> Ever watch that silly show with the missing teeth that catches critters. HIs nick name is tuttle man.
> I watched him catch about 20 rats at one time.
> He put the bait in the middle of a sheet (a tarp would also work) he had tied lines to all the corners with an over head pulley.
> ...


I saw that episode and it was nasty but it looks like it worked good.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

I think my mouse door was the drier vent. The foil duct had recessed back into my house leaving the perfect little opening. I trapped 2 mice the first 24 hrs. Nothing in the last 48. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Jim F said:


> I've heard of people doing this, taking the mice for a long ride. You certainly wouldn't want to realease them in your back yard since they will surely find their way back in. I have to wonder how the mice survive out of their own territory though. I would think they woud have a curve learning to where to find food, shelter and avoid predators in an unfamiliar territory. It might be more humane to kill them outright in a lethal trap.


 
Actually their own territory is outside. Mice live in trees, fields, and will find logs to live in, not to mention garden sheds. They primarily are outdoor "animals" by choice, only wandering into residences when it gets cold and they can find food. They do quite well outside of a residence. And as far as humane goes....I'd much rather take them for a ride than torture them with a glue trap or breaking their legs with a trap they can wiggle out of and leaving them helpless prey. I believe it's my responsibility to keep my home vermin and varmint free...let nature take care of it's species naturally. Just my opinion:whistling2:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Jim F said:


> I've heard of people doing this, taking the mice for a long ride.


Taking the mice for a long ride, what are you the mafia? :jester:


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I recall getting a letter from PETA asking me to change my company policy to catch-and-release for mice. 

Shouldn't the same apply to weeds?


----------



## Alben (Nov 26, 2012)

I like the wide plastic-pan traps, they seem to catch more than the narrow metal ones. I work peanut butter into a short piece of pipe cleaner (you ladies can use chenille) and hook this thru a hole in the trigger. This is easier than wiring/tying a piece of cotton to the trigger. I've also had luck with the clam shell type Victor traps. Put the PB inside the upper jaw so the mice have to step on the trigger to get it. I save a few metal jar lids. I mix PB with plaster-of-Paris and set it out in a lid. This causes a super and fatal constipation. Location of any device can be important. Mice have poor vision and generally follow walls to get around, but will detour for the scent of food.


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

Breathing life into a old thread.... Ive caught five mice in my attic over a one week period. I can still hear mice activity in the attic, but I havent caught anymore in the last three weeks. Any ideas? Using snap traps with PB.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Adrenalinejunky said:


> Breathing life into a old thread.... Ive caught five mice in my attic over a one week period. I can still hear mice activity in the attic, but I havent caught anymore in the last three weeks. Any ideas? Using snap traps with PB.


Try a new trap . Mentioned earlier is the Victor wide yellow pan trap. Load it with a small piece of pecan pressed in with your pocket knife and set it to more sensitive. If the new trap improves success try sanitizing your old traps or buy new.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

My snap traps got so old they would only stun the mice. I had one of those metal traps with the door. Uh, who knew you needed to check those everyday. Anyway it turned into a den of cannibals.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i had a mouse problem for about three days after i got my house. THey were coming in the hole for the dryer vent and living in the kitchen. I put out decon bait blocks and decon bait trays and a few glue traps. THe next day there were lines of them stretching from the kitchen to that hole, all dead. Several inside cabinets, stuck to glue traps. Even more inside walls. In just two days, about two hundred of them came in and made themselves at home. Decon works well, especially if they have to leave to find water. We found hundreds of them dead outside.


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

TrailerParadise said:


> i had a mouse problem for about three days after i got my house. THey were coming in the hole for the dryer vent and living in the kitchen. I put out decon bait blocks and decon bait trays and a few glue traps. THe next day there were lines of them stretching from the kitchen to that hole, all dead. Several inside cabinets, stuck to glue traps. Even more inside walls. In just two days, about two hundred of them came in and made themselves at home. Decon works well, especially if they have to leave to find water. We found hundreds of them dead outside.


Hundreds in a few days... WOW!


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Snakes. Keep a rat or corn snake around, the mice will disappear.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

My Jack Russel does a phenomenal job of keeping mice at bay.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

how can you be sure if its mice and not something else?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw this video today and thought it appropriate to post to this thread. It sort of reenforces what I said previously. Act of Kindness Goes Horribly Wrong!


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is still a good one. sad at first but makes you laugh...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plz9JxsnhH4


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Although the video is improbable the catch isn't impossible. The cats I had at the time were lazy so I had to take the bull by the horns and do it myself. What I didn't realize, Mr. mouse had been cheating and Mrs. mouse assisted me in a manner I've never seen before.


----------



## clpalerm (Jan 22, 2013)

I live in the middle of the woods and have had my battles with Mice. The best way I was to remove was the kill them all with poisen and than find out where they were coming in. I found a few small access spots under my siding where they were sneaking thier little bodies into and used "best stuff" Foam to seal the holes.....problem solved no mice....for now.


----------

